# Abendfahrten in den HaBe´s



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Ich wollte hier noch mal Werbung für meine NightRides durch die HaBe´s machen. Ich werde auch diesen Winter wieder regelmäßige Abendfahrten bei Dunkelheit im LMB anbieten. Die Fahrten sind eher Bewegungstherapie als Renntraining. Sie werden zwar zügig sein, aber nicht wirklich schnell, das verbietet schon die zu erwartende Kälte und der Lichtkegel. Die Dauer wird auf 2 Std. begrenzt sein und die  Stecke eher technisch einfach. Um das Wild nicht zu sehr  aus der Ruhe zu bringen will ich jeweils um 20 Uhr wieder zurück sein, Start ist daher i.d.R. um 18 Uhr. Als Beleuchtung empfehle ich eine mindestens 10 Watt Leuchte. Die Sigma Mirage ist eher ungeeignet! Bessere Lampen gibts im Selbstbau, oder auf eBay ab ca. 60 Euro. 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## ossanhe (25. Oktober 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> ....................oder auf eBay ab ca. 60 Euro




Hi Robert, 
weisst Du da genaueres?
Welche Lampen wären den Deiner Meinung nach zu empfehlen?
Lupine ist ja nicht gerade dem Studentenbudget entsprechend...
Gruß, Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
Slberbauen ist natürlich am günstigsten, da gibts genug Anleitungen hier im Forum und einige habne das in HH auch schon gemacht. 12 W kann ich auch mal leihen, einfach vorher "Bescheid" sagen. Ansonsten ist dieser hier  wohl besser als der Sigma.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## madbull (25. Oktober 2004)

DER Tip schlechthin zur Zeit: Gardena.

Alles Wissenswerte zum Selbstbau im Elektronikforum (des IBC) oder hier.

Und keine Angst: Es ist erstens gar nicht so schwer und zweitens auch gar nicht teuer. Wenn man (so wie ich) auf Schalter verzichtet, kommt man sogar ganz ohne Löten aus.
Gehäuse ist dank der Gardena-Idee schnell und einfach erledigt, dann nur noch einen Blei-Gel-Akku von ebay und ein Ladegerät (da lieber nicht sparen), ein Kabel mit Kabelschuhen dazwischen - fertig. Einfach. Billig. Sorglos defektunanfällig.


----------



## bofh_marc (26. Oktober 2004)

Hat jemand Lust auf nen spontanen Nightride heute Abend? Von meiner Uni-Truppe hat sich keiner gemeldet, so dass ich zur Zeit alleine dastehe. Ich trage mal 18:30 Kaertner Huette ins LMB. Wenn sich keiner meldet, bin ich nicht da, sondern geh laufen.

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Lust auf nen spontanen Nightride heute Abend? Von meiner Uni-Truppe hat sich keiner gemeldet, so dass ich zur Zeit alleine dastehe. Ich trage mal 18:30 Kaertner Huette ins LMB. Wenn sich keiner meldet, bin ich nicht da, sondern geh laufen.
> 
> Marc



Hättest du das gestern reingestellt, wäre ich gefahren. So werde ich heute Abend alleine bei mir fahren müssen


----------



## bofh_marc (26. Oktober 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest du das gestern reingestellt, wäre ich gefahren. So werde ich heute Abend alleine bei mir fahren müssen



Mist. Ich dachte, dass Dein Termin fuer Mittwoch ist und 2 Abende hintereinander wollte ich mir dann doch nicht geben. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal in den Kalender schauen.

Marc

PS: Habe auch bald nen Crosser... Gestern bestellt.


----------



## Catsoft (26. Oktober 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Mist. Ich dachte, dass Dein Termin fuer Mittwoch ist und 2 Abende hintereinander wollte ich mir dann doch nicht geben. Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal in den Kalender schauen.
> 
> Marc
> 
> PS: Habe auch bald nen Crosser... Gestern bestellt.



Nee, mein termin ist für Mittwoch, aber ICH hätte es mir an 2 Tagen hintereinander gegeben. Dann ist ja so jetzt alles i.O.   Kannst heute schnell fahren


----------



## bofh_marc (26. Oktober 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, mein termin ist für Mittwoch, aber ...



guckst du LMB, steht 28.10.04 und das ist Do... Also jetzt morgen biken?


----------



## ossanhe (26. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> DER Tip schlechthin zur Zeit: Gardena.
> 
> Alles Wissenswerte zum Selbstbau im Elektronikforum (des IBC) oder hier.
> 
> ...



Hey, gute Idee, die Gardenasache !
Basteln ist immer gut. Leider ist mein Budget momentan restlos erschöpft, nachdem ich in die Eno eccentric    investiert habe. Jetzt muss ich erstmal sehen, dass ich nicht verhungere diesen Monat, aber dann kommt als nächstes sicherlich die Gardenathematik an die Reihe.
Ach ja, ne neue Federgabel musste ich auch noch herbeischaffen, also, diesen Monat geht garnix mehr.

@ Robert : Auch Dir danke für den Tip. Aber diese Nightpro kann bestimmt nicht mit einer Selstbauduschlampe mithalten, oder?

Euch erstmal viel Spass bei den folgenden Nightrides   
Grüsse,marcel


----------



## ozei (26. Oktober 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist mein Budget momentan restlos erschöpft, nachdem ich in die Eno eccentric    investiert habe. Jetzt muss ich erstmal sehen, dass ich nicht verhungere diesen Monat, aber dann kommt als nächstes sicherlich die Gardenathematik an die Reihe.



Freak! Für Dein GT oder neues bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ossanhe (26. Oktober 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Freak! Für Dein GT oder neues bike?



Hey, sometimes stupid things must be done....  
Ist für meine alte stählerne Lady.
Mein Traum vom fixie wird wahr.....ach ist das schön  
Es grüsst:
  Marcel


----------



## Catsoft (27. Oktober 2004)

Bulli B. schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, gute Idee, die Gardenasache !
> Basteln ist immer gut. Leider ist mein Budget momentan restlos erschöpft, nachdem ich in die Eno eccentric    investiert habe. Jetzt muss ich erstmal sehen, dass ich nicht verhungere diesen Monat, aber dann kommt als nächstes sicherlich die Gardenathematik an die Reihe.
> Ach ja, ne neue Federgabel musste ich auch noch herbeischaffen, also, diesen Monat geht garnix mehr.
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Nee, die NightPro ist nicht mit den Selbstbaulampen oder ´ner Lupine zu vergleichen. Ist halt ´ne Lösung für alle die nicht Basteln wollen und auch nich so viel Geld ausgeben können. Aber besser als die Sigma ist sie halt....


----------



## bofh_marc (28. Oktober 2004)

Hat jemand Lust auf nen Nightride heute Abend? Ich treffe mich mit einem vom Hochschulsport um 18:30 Uhr an der TUHH. Wenn Interesse besteht, koennten wir um 19:00 Uhr an der Kaertner Huette sein.

Marc


----------



## bofh_marc (1. November 2004)

So, ich versuche es noch mal mit einem Aufruf zu einem Nightride. 

Ich fahre Donnerstag zumindest mit einem von meinen Uni Leuten.
Wir treffen uns um 18:30 an der TU. Falls jemand Interesse hat, koennen wir um 19:00 Uhr an der Kaertner Huette sein. Tempo wird eher verhalten sein, da die Naesse und Laub die Sturzgefahr ja doch ein wenig erhoehen.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## bofh_marc (1. November 2004)

Hab Donnerstag jetzt doch keine Zeit. Sorry

Termin ist also im LMB geloescht.
Marc


----------



## ozei (3. November 2004)

Marc führt selbstgespräche  

Also Prinzipiell Lust auf Nightride habe ich schon, ich werde mich dann nächste Woche auch mal um ne Lampe kümmern. Nicht, dass Du denkst, das Du den ganzen Winter alleine fahren musst   

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Marc führt selbstgespräche
> 
> Also Prinzipiell Lust auf Nightride habe ich schon, ich werde mich dann nächste Woche auch mal um ne Lampe kümmern. Nicht, dass Du denkst, das Du den ganzen Winter alleine fahren musst
> 
> Michael



Hallo!
Eine 12 Watt Halo hab ich immer dabei, kannst einfach kommen


----------



## ozei (3. November 2004)

Ja cool danke fürs Angebot - nächste Woche gerne, wenn ich bis dahin keine eigene habe. Heute hab ich schon was vor


----------



## bofh_marc (3. November 2004)

Ich versuche es mal wieder mit nem Selbstgespraech:

Hat naechsten Dienstag jemand Lust auf nen Nightride? Wir starten wohl wieder um 18:30 an der Uni und koennten dann um 19:00 Uhr Kaerntner Huette sein.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. November 2004)

Wen es auch immer interessieren mag, ich hab hier noch 2 nagelneue Mirage + Mirage X (20Watt-Version) mit 12 Ah Akkus rumliegen, bei Interesse einfach PM an mich! 

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (3. November 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wen es auch immer interessieren mag, ich hab hier noch 2 nagelneue Mirage + Mirage X (20Watt-Version) mit 12 Ah Akkus rumliegen, bei Interesse einfach PM an mich!
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus


Heißt das etwa, dass wir tatsächlich morgen eine edi.s.on in Tdf zu sehen bekommen?


----------



## *blacksheep* (3. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das etwa, dass wir tatsächlich morgen eine edi.s.on in Tdf zu sehen bekommen?


Noe. Wäre schön, wenn ich morgen schon die edi.s.on zu sehen bekommen würde, aber irgendwie haben sich in vielerlei Hinsicht Lieferanten und Bikeshopbesitzer gegen mich verschworen (Oder wie würdest Du es nennen, wenn Du schon mehr als einen Monat auf n paar poplige Tune-Teilchen warten musst?). Hoffe, dass ich den (die) süsse(n) Lupi.ne nächste Woche Donnerstag zum Einsatz bringen kann.  

Abgesehen davon ist meine Mirage X weiterhin einsatzbereit, die beiden andern Bausätze hab ich hier schon seit Ewigkeiten originalverpackt rumliegen. 

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich morgen nicht in TDF dabei!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Catsoft (4. November 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mich auf diesem Weg noch mal bei meinen beiden Mitfahreren von gestern bedanken. War mal wieder ein echtes Aben(d)teuer  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## edvars (4. November 2004)

Ich bedanken mich auch, hat doch geklappt mit meine 5 watt Mirage ein bisshen hinterrad zu lötschen.  Leider haben ich mich später in der Stadt, hingepackt, mit 30 kmh auf's nasse Pflastersteine   , Bilanz Knie und alboge liecht verletzt plus Kette in Arch!!!,,, , Danach habe ich mich nochmahl hingelegt beim versuchen zu weiterfahren, wegen meine kaputte Kette     ,, Aber Haupsachlich, ich kann weiterbiken


----------



## Catsoft (4. November 2004)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bedanken mich auch, hat doch geklappt mit meine 5 watt Mirage ein bisshen hinterrad zu lötschen.  Leider haben ich mich später in der Stadt, hingepackt, mit 30 kmh auf's nasse Pflastersteine   , Bilanz Knie und alboge liecht verletzt plus Kette in Arch!!!,,, , Danach habe ich mich nochmahl hingelegt beim versuchen zu weiterfahren, wegen meine kaputte Kette     ,, Aber Haupsachlich, ich kann weiterbiken




Deinem Knie gute Besserung


----------



## johanrs (5. November 2004)

Hallo Robert & Morton,

war ne richtig schöne Runde, auch wenn der Boden mal wieder echt tief war.. Ich hab dann auch auf den Rückweg durch Hamburg verzichtet und die S-Bahn genommen. Besonders der letzte Uphill hat mir dann den Rest gegeben. 
Hoffe, du bist nächste Woche wieder fit, Morton.  
Gruss Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (15. November 2004)

Moin,

wenn ihr nicht allzu fix unterwegs sein wollt, wäre ich morgen abend dabei. 


gerrit


----------



## Catsoft (16. November 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wenn ihr nicht allzu fix unterwegs sein wollt, wäre ich morgen abend dabei.
> 
> ...



Moin!
Ich bin leider krank und kann heute nicht kommen. Aber Marc kann ja die Tour guiden.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (16. November 2004)

@Gerrit: Tempo wird schon nicht so fix werden. Bin im Moment eher vorsichtig unterwegs - Naesse ist doof.

@Robert: Gute Besserung.

Marc


----------



## Gerrit (16. November 2004)

Ich komme dann um 18:00 vorbei!

bis dann
gerrit


----------



## bofh_marc (16. November 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme dann um 18:00 vorbei!
> 
> bis dann
> gerrit



Bis gleich...


----------



## Gerrit (17. November 2004)

Hiho,
na, was für'n Spaß! Marc hat eine sehr nette Runde gestrickt. Panzertrail bei Dunkelheit ist schon echt , besonders mit getönter Brille 
Nur der lütte Absatz kam mal wieder völlig unerwartet, so dass ich weder meinen Hintermann warnen noch fachgerecht hüpfen konnte 
Beim nächsten klappt das besser, und wenn wir den 5 mal fahren 

Nochmal danke an alle, hat Spaß gemacht!

Gerrit


----------



## madbull (17. November 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> ...Panzertrail bei Dunkelheit ist schon echt ...


Ich will den auch mal bei Dunkelheit fahren...    



			
				Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der lütte Absatz kam mal wieder völlig unerwartet...


Ich dachte, für sowas fährt man Fully?!?    


Und das "UNERWARTET" ist es ja gerade, was den Reiz an Nightrides ausmacht, nicht wahr?


----------



## Gerrit (17. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, für sowas fährt man Fully?!?



Naja, mit nem Hardtail kann man da genauso "runterrollen", ist ja nicht hoch. Aber wenn man schon so'n geteert-gefederten Trailbomber pilotiert, sollte man es auch standesgemäß tun -> schnell und hüpfend  Eingermaßen schnell waren wir wohl, aber das mit dem Hüpfen muss besser werden...

gerrit


----------



## madbull (17. November 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> ... geteert-gefederten Trailbomber pilotiert ... schnell und hüpfend  Eingermaßen schnell waren wir wohl, aber das mit dem Hüpfen muss besser werden...


Da habe ich doch glatt eine gute Idee: Zugstufe voll aufdrehen und schon hüpfst du bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung gleich zwei Mal! Dann dürfte automatisch eine 50%-Chance bestehen, JEDES Hindernis hüpfenderweise zu überwinden...   

Warum nimmst du für die Nightrides nicht mal Brodie oder Specialized - beide wären doch perfekt geeignet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (17. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nimmst du für die Nightrides nicht mal Brodie oder Specialized - beide wären doch perfekt geeignet!



Hmmm...es ist einfach so, dass der Steppenwolf momentan das größte Spaßpotential hat. Und ich fahr' ja nunmal nur zum Spaß 

Das Brodie muss saniert werden - Lenker und Vorbau sind über 8 Jahre alt, die Judy völlig ausgeluscht. Da ich aber keinen 0815 Mist dranschrauben werde und es auch noch einigermaßen passabel aussehen soll, verlangt diese Mission nach Geld und Zeit. Andererseits - womit soll ich diese genial aussehenden Syncros Teile ersetzen? Mit so'n neumodischen Mist???  Und eine Gabel mit 30mm Standrohren passt irgendwie auch nicht wirklich an ein derart filigranes Geröhr...

Das Specialized hat momentan Semislicks, Schutzbleche, nen Gepäckträger und dient der Fortbewegung aus Asphalt. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, wie ich mit gut 15cm Sattelüberhöhung jemals im Gelände (u.a. Vancouver Northshore) fahren konnte  Ok, mit dem Hobel bin ich auch einige male über'n Lenker gegangen...


Aber der Hauptgrund für's SW ist wie gesagt der Spaß am "ballern" 


gerrit


----------



## madbull (17. November 2004)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Das Brodie muss saniert werden - Lenker und Vorbau sind über 8 Jahre alt, die Judy völlig ausgeluscht. Da ich aber keinen 0815 Mist dranschrauben werde und es auch noch einigermaßen passabel aussehen soll, verlangt diese Mission nach Geld und Zeit. Andererseits - womit soll ich diese genial aussehenden Syncros Teile ersetzen? Mit so'n neumodischen Mist???  Und eine Gabel mit 30mm Standrohren passt irgendwie auch nicht wirklich an ein derart filigranes Geröhr...


Die alten Syncros-Teile (vor allem Vorbauten) kriegst du (im neuen/neuwertigen Zustand) noch in Massen beim großen E...  
Und DIE zeitlose Alternative ist und bleibt sowieso THOMSON - es gibt nichts Besseres und Schöneres...
Eine vernünftige optisch und funktionell adäquate FEDERgabel zu finden, dürfte tatsächlich sehr schwierig werden...  Warum machst du nicht einfach eine Starrgabel ran? Da sollte sich relativ günstig etwas richtig Gutes finden lassen...



			
				Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Das Specialized hat momentan Semislicks, Schutzbleche, nen Gepäckträger und dient der Fortbewegung aus Asphalt. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht, wie ich mit gut 15cm Sattelüberhöhung jemals im Gelände (u.a. Vancouver Northshore) fahren konnte  Ok, mit dem Hobel bin ich auch einige male über'n Lenker gegangen...


Mach doch einfach einen steileren Vorbau ran...

Back to the roots!   Mein Tip: Bau dir mindestens eines der beiden Oldies trailtauglich auf und du wirst wieder wissen, warum du früher so viel Spaß damit hattest...   
Selbst ich, der keine Wurzeln hat und erst vor zwei, drei Jahren begonnen hat zu biken, habe es mit Hilfe meines Treks herausgefunden...  

Aber du hast natürlich auch hundertprozentig Recht: Der SPASS ist das Wichtigste - genau das IST ja bei mir der Grund...


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2004)

Hallo!
Was heisst ausgelutscht? Neuer Lenker und Starrgabel und gut ist. Oder auf eBucht eine NOS Magura Air kaufen. Sollte passen Auf keinen Fall son´neumodischen Kram kaufen! Schau mal ins Classic-Forum, bin auch gerade dabei mir einen "neuen" Klassiker aufzubauen 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Gerrit (17. November 2004)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Was heisst ausgelutscht? Neuer Lenker und Starrgabel und gut ist.



Nix da, mit dem Brodie wurden im Deister schon kräftig Fullies verblasen und diese Qualität muss erhalten bleiben 
In der Tat habe ich aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen mit meiner CP 125 auch schon mit ner Quake Air oder O24U (80mm) geliebäugelt. 


Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat...

gerrit


----------



## einoesiinhh (25. November 2004)

Hi Marc, ich wollte mich noch mal fürs guiden gestern Abend bedanken. Hat großen Spaß gemacht. Bis demnächst.
Thomas


----------



## bofh_marc (25. November 2004)

Jo, hat mir auch gefallen. Wenn nur der Matsch nichte waere.

Und ausserdem war mein Akku mal 300 m nach dem Parkplatz Kaerntner Huette alle. War ganz schoen dunkel im Wald.

Bis demnaechst
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. November 2004)

Das hätten wir doch glatt zwei von den Schwarzbunten zusammengebracht und ich Id*** muß arbeiten


----------



## einoesiinhh (25. November 2004)

Arbeit geht nun mal vor. Ich verdiene mein Geld auch nicht mit biken. Aber keine Sorge: Unsere Schwarzweißen werden sich sicher mal begegnen - vielleicht schon nächste Woche? 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (26. November 2004)

Mitte der Woche ist NightRide angesagt.


----------



## einoesiinhh (13. Dezember 2004)

@ Catsoft/bofh marc: Nur für meine Terminplanung: Ist an diesem Mittwoch einer von Euch am Start, um mich durch die HaBe's zu lotsen?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2004)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> @ Catsoft/bofh marc: Nur für meine Terminplanung: Ist an diesem Mittwoch einer von Euch am Start, um mich durch die HaBe's zu lotsen?
> Gruß Thomas




Siehe LMB


----------



## Catsoft (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Ich fahre diese Woche am Dienstag!!!!

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2004)

Und auch diese Woche wieder am Dienstag!!!


----------



## Sanz (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
bin dabei! Vielleicht haben wir Glück und es wird ein Snowride.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Danke nochmals für die schöne Tour gestern    

Einen großen Dank auch an alle welche dieses Jahr mit dabei waren. Ihr wart echt Spitze  Wir haben den Schwierigkeitsgrad ja immer weiter ausgebaut  Für dieses Jahr ist leider aus   aber es gibt ja bald ein neues   


Gruß
Robert


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2005)

Moin!
Diese Woche werde ich mal den Termin für Mittwoch eintragen. Bitte aber am Mittwoch nach 15 Uhr reinschauen. Ich behalte mir eine Absage wegen des Sauwetters vor  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einoesiinhh (3. Januar 2005)

Ich wäre auch bei Sauwetter dabei. Wie schauts mit Dir aus Marc?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## bofh_marc (3. Januar 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre auch bei Sauwetter dabei. Wie schauts mit Dir aus Marc?
> Gruß Thomas



Ich muss mal schauen, wie schlecht das Wetter dann wirklich ist. Bei Nieselregen waere ich wohl dabei, aber bei Dauerregen gehe ich lieber laufen...

Mal Mittwoch abwarten
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre auch bei Sauwetter dabei. Wie schauts mit Dir aus Marc?
> Gruß Thomas



Der Boden war am Sonntag wirklich nicht schön. Zum Glück ist meine Kette eh am Ende


----------



## edvars (5. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube deswegen das ich eher Morgen fahrt um 18:00, soll trocken sein. Hoffenlich kann der Boden in Wald noch ein bisshen wasser ab.

Morten.

Allso Morgen um 18:uhr, treffpunkt Kärtner Hütte.


----------



## einoesiinhh (11. Januar 2005)

...schon fünf Anmeldungen für morgen abend, das wird ja ein ganz schönes Gedränge...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> ...schon fünf Anmeldungen für morgen abend, das wird ja ein ganz schönes Gedränge...
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Aber ein Aprilscherz


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2005)

Moin!
Wollte mich nur mal kurz für die Tour gestern bedanken. Das war klasse   Wer hätte dedacht, dass man im Januar noch solche Touren machen kann  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## einoesiinhh (13. Januar 2005)

Ja, das war wirklich super. Für mich der beste Nightride in diesem Winter - auch wenn ich am Ende ziemlich platt war. Freue mich schon auf nächsten Dienstag.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## edvars (14. Januar 2005)

Ja war für mich auch der beste nightride ich je hattest , Abgesehen von die einige kleine pannen wir hatte.

Morten

NB. Das Kore teil ist echt klasse! Sehr gute verarbeitung, habe ich nicht gedacht
zum diesem preiss .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einoesiinhh (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo Robert, ich wollte mich nur erkundigen, ob du gut zum Parkplatz zurück gekommen bist. Marc hat dich als Guide gut vertreten. Die Bedingungen waren allerdings mehr als schlecht. Erst haben wir uns durch den Schlamm gekämpft, dann durch den Sand - alles hat geknackt und genarzt, und die Schaltung hat auch des öfteren gestreikt.   
Mittlerweile blitzt das Bike aber wieder - bin heute früher aufgestanden und habs noch schnell abgeduscht und auf Hochglanz gebracht, bevor ich ins Büro bin.  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin noch gut zum Auto gekommen. Einer Kollision mit einer Mülltonne auf dem unbeleuchteten Radweg konnte ich gerade noch vermeiden  

Nächste Woche klappts wieder und Marc ist ein guter Guide, da hatte ich keine Bedenken


----------



## bofh_marc (19. Januar 2005)

"... guter Guide ..."

habe die anderen beiden ein paar mal in die Irre geleitet, da ich mir nicht so sicher war, wo es denn lang ging. Es bestand zwar keine Gefahr, dass wir uns verirren, aber Guiden kannst du besser.
Ausserdem war die Kombi von erst Matsch und dann Sand in der Heide auch nicht so toll. Die Ketten von den Mitstreitern hoerten sich echt fies an. Bei mir gings noch. Halt immer Kette rechts, dann sind die Kraefte nicht so hoch 

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2005)

bofh_marc. Bei mir gings noch. Halt immer Kette rechts schrieb:


> Deine Kette wurde doch nur durch das permanente Knarzen übertönt


----------



## bofh_marc (19. Januar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Kette wurde doch nur durch das permanente Knarzen übertönt



Ich schau mir das bei Gelegenheit mal an. Aber da das auch im Wiegetritt knarzt, hoffe ich mal, dass es nicht sicherheitsrelevant ist.


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schau mir das bei Gelegenheit mal an. Aber da das auch im Wiegetritt knarzt, hoffe ich mal, dass es nicht sicherheitsrelevant ist.



Könnte ja nur ein gebrochener Rahmen sein, nix relevantes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hab Probleme mit meinem Rücken.    Wäre ganz gut wenn jamand anderes den Termin ausrichten könnte. Wenn ich kann komme ich dann...

Gruß
Robert


----------



## bofh_marc (24. Januar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich hab Probleme mit meinem Rücken.    Wäre ganz gut wenn jamand anderes den Termin ausrichten könnte. Wenn ich kann komme ich dann...
> 
> Gruß
> Robert


Gute Besserung

Mich hat der Matsch beim letzten Mal ziemlich angenervt. Weiss noch nicht, ob ich Mittwoch fahre. Kann sein, dass ich Strasse fahre. 

Marc


----------



## edvars (24. Januar 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung
> 
> Mich hat der Matsch beim letzten Mal ziemlich angenervt. Weiss noch nicht, ob ich Mittwoch fahre. Kann sein, dass ich Strasse fahre.
> 
> Marc



Gute besserung von mir auch, wie strasse fahren? mit licht?


----------



## einoesiinhh (24. Januar 2005)

@ Robert: Au weh, hoffentlich ist es nix ernstes. Du bist ja schließlich nicht mehr der Jüngste. Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche.

@ Marc: Stimmt, vergangene Woche war es eine ziemliche Sauerei. Trotzdem: Wenn es kalt genug ist, sollten wir fahren, oder?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bofh_marc (25. Januar 2005)

Moin,

Wetter ist zur Zeit ja nicht so schlecht... Wenn es so bleibt, koennen wir fahren  Ist 18:30 Uhr auch okay? Wenn bis heute Nachmittag keine Einwaende kommen, stelle ich mal nen 18:30 Termin ins LMB. 

Gruss und bis morgen
Marc


----------



## einoesiinhh (25. Januar 2005)

Keine Einwände. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Bis morgen. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (25. Januar 2005)

Bin leider auf keinen Fall dabei


----------



## bofh_marc (25. Januar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Bin leider auf keinen Fall dabei



Dann mal gute Besserung. 

Ich setz nen Termin fuer 18:30 rein...

Bis morgen
Marc


----------



## johanrs (27. Januar 2005)

Moin,

feiner NR gestern, war milde platt aber für den Heimweg hat's noch gereicht   .
Nur die Sache mit dem losen Schnellverschluss vorm Riesensprung hat mir noch etwas zu denken gegeben - naja das Glück ist mit den ... Akademikern  

Hoffe dir geht's bald wieder besser, Robert   

Jörg


----------



## bofh_marc (27. Januar 2005)

Da hattest du echt mal nen Schutzengel. Oder ein Dutzend. Das waere bestimmt nicht so schoen ausgegangen. Ein Glueck waere ich vorgefahren, dann haette ich das zumindest nicht gesehen   

Bis naechsten Mittwoch
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (28. Januar 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Bis naechsten Mittwoch
> Marc



Dan währe ich bestimmt auch dabei 

Morten


----------



## bofh_marc (28. Januar 2005)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Dan währe ich bestimmt auch dabei
> 
> Morten



Dann wird es ja ne richtig grosse Runde. Mich hat letzten Mittwoch jemand angerufen und gefragt, ob er auch mal mitfahren koennte. Dann waeren wir (mit Robert) ja schon 6.

Schoenes WE
Marc


----------



## edvars (28. Januar 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird es ja ne richtig grosse Runde. Mich hat letzten Mittwoch jemand angerufen und gefragt, ob er auch mal mitfahren koennte. Dann waeren wir (mit Robert) ja schon 6.
> 
> Schoenes WE
> Marc



Das passt mit ganz gut, weil meinem form hat gerade des tiefpunkt des Jahres erreicht


----------



## bofh_marc (31. Januar 2005)

Moin Robert,

scheinst ja wieder fit zu sein. Gleich 2 Termine diese Woche. Da freu ich mich doch. Hoffentlich spiellt das Wetter mit.

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2005)

Jau, das Wetter   

Ansonsten ist "Fit" ein anderer Zustand als der meine


----------



## johanrs (1. Februar 2005)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich 2 Termine diese Woche.
> Marc



Moinmoin,

ich kann mich leider nur Mittwoch anschliessen, heute muss ich job-mässig was wegschaffen.   

Jörg


----------



## einoesiinhh (1. Februar 2005)

Ich könnte heulen: Bestes Wetter, gleich zwei Nightrides - und ich muß arbeiten, komme sicher nicht vor 21 Uhr aus dem Büro. Heute und morgen wird es also leider nichts. Nächste Woche bin aber wieder dabei.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (1. Februar 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte heulen: Bestes Wetter, gleich zwei Nightrides - und ich muß arbeiten, komme sicher nicht vor 21 Uhr aus dem Büro. Heute und morgen wird es also leider nichts. Nächste Woche bin aber wieder dabei.
> Gruß
> Thomas



hey, freu dich: du darfst noch arbeiten   Es werden noch Wetten angenommen auf nächste Woche


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Hoffe ihr hattet Gestern noch eine schöne Ausfahrt  Heute ist auch mein Rad wieder fit, Stützen mit Einschraubenklemmung sind schei**.  
Morten hol dir ne schöne RF XY oder Salsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (2. Februar 2005)

Jo, war noch ganz nett, aber erstaunlich kalt. Haben mehr die Forstautobahnen benutzt und es ruhiger angehen lassen.

Bis nachher
Marc


----------



## bofh_marc (2. Februar 2005)

Moin

ich glaube, ich sage fuer heute doch mal ab. Irgendwie fuehle ich mich nicht so fit und das Wetter geht mir auch auf den Keks. 

Viel Spass
Marc

PS: Evt. wollte heute noch ein Axel mitfahren. Der hatte mich mal angerufen und gefragt, ob er mitkommen koennte. Da hatte ich erstmal ja gesagt. War hoffentlich okay.


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
Sollte es wirklich gefrierenden Regen geben fällt der Termin heute aus!


----------



## einoesiinhh (9. Februar 2005)

Ja, ist klar.    Ich sitze heute Nachmittag wahrscheinlich nicht am PC. Kannst Du mich bitte anrufen oder mir eine SMS (0171/839 91 95) schicken, falls der Termin ausfällt. Danke.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## johanrs (9. Februar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Sollte es wirklich gefrierenden Regen geben fällt der Termin heute aus!



Wieso??? Hast du keine Spikes am Reifen??   
Um 15:45 muss ich mich von meinem Arbeitsplatz entfernen    wenn ich um 18 Uhr vor Ort sein will. Können wir dann nochmal über das Wetter sprechen?


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2005)

Moin!
Gestern war der Wurm drin.   Erst kommt Axel zu spät, dann hat er technische Probleme, ich such eine zu schwierige Strecke raus und dann hab ich auch noch nen Platten  

Nächste Woche wird alles besser  

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (10. Februar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Gestern war der Wurm drin.   Erst kommt Axel zu spät, dann hat er technische Probleme, ich such eine zu schwierige Strecke raus und dann hab ich auch noch nen Platten
> 
> Nächste Woche wird alles besser
> ...



Glaube ich auch, aber wir sind trotzdem ein bisshen gefahren, und das ist schon gut


----------



## einoesiinhh (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo Robert, Marc, Jörg und Morten. Sind wir diesen Mittwoch wieder im Einsatz, oder ist irgend jemandem nach der Pleite vergangene Woche die Lust vergangen? 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## bofh_marc (14. Februar 2005)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert, Marc, Jörg und Morten. Sind wir diesen Mittwoch wieder im Einsatz, oder ist irgend jemandem nach der Pleite vergangene Woche die Lust vergangen?
> Gruß Thomas



Wenns Wetter mitspielt, bin ich dabei.

Marc


----------



## edvars (15. Februar 2005)

Ich auch


----------



## johanrs (15. Februar 2005)

Ich kann leider nicht definitiv zusagen, 
die    zu meiner Arbeit lässt mich nicht los...


----------



## einoesiinhh (17. Februar 2005)

War ja wieder eine feine Runde gestern   - nur die ganzen umgekippten Bäume störten ein wenig  ....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2005)

Ja, war bis auf das Stück vor dem Paul-Roth echt schön. Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche!


----------



## edvars (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,

Habe mich für heute abgemeldet, Eiss, Schnee dunkelheit,,,,und kalt nach hause zu fahren in nasse klamotten, dann lieber ins Fitnesstudie. Aber hoffenlich wir's bald frühling.


----------



## einoesiinhh (23. Februar 2005)

Ist doch feines Wetter, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei...

Bis heute abend
Thomas


----------



## Catsoft (23. Februar 2005)

Allerdings macht es bei dem Schneetreiben nicht unbedingt Sinn. Man wird nix sehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einoesiinhh (23. Februar 2005)

Oh je, du planst doch nicht etwa eine Absage, oder?


----------



## edvars (23. Februar 2005)

Ich stimme heute für's fahr verbot, ist einfach zu gefärlich


----------



## Catsoft (23. Februar 2005)

Mir gehts zwar schlecht (Kopfschmerz  ) aber ich komme zum Termin....


----------



## Catsoft (24. Februar 2005)

edvars schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme heute für's fahr verbot, ist einfach zu gefärlich



Gefährlich? Naja, der Grad zwischen Heldentum und Absturz war gestern schon sehr schmal  Hoffe du hast dir nich zu viele blaue Flecken geholt Thomas


----------



## einoesiinhh (24. Februar 2005)

Nö, bin ja im Tiefschnee gelandet...War doch schön, mal zwei Stunden zu fahren, ohne richtig bremsen zu können, oder?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## edvars (24. Februar 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Gefährlich? Naja, der Grad zwischen Heldentum und Absturz war gestern schon sehr schmal  Hoffe du hast dir nich zu viele blaue Flecken geholt Thomas



  Gute Besserung Thomas, haben mir auch Sontag mit rennrad hingepackt bei 30 Kmh, haben mir dan eine rigtige asfaltekzem geholt


----------



## Catsoft (7. März 2005)

Der N.Ride fällt diese Woche wg. Wetter aus!!!!


----------



## bofh_marc (7. März 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Der N.Ride fällt diese Woche wg. Wetter aus!!!!



Ich war gestern noch mal spontan los. Ich wusste dann auch, welche Wege man gut fahren kann. Wetter war gestern nicht das Problem. 
Aber dummerweise habe ich gestern bei einem kleinen Huepfer meine linke Kurbel verloren!!! Zack, einfach abgefallen. Gott sei Dank ist nichts passiert - da haette ich mir normalerweise boese bei wehtun koennen. Hatte mein Schutzengel wohl aufgepasst.

Es wird Zeit, dass das Focus wegkommt...

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (7. März 2005)

Ich war auch unterwegs, Wetter war kein Problem, wenn auch der Schnee Richtung Paul Roth ein bischen hinderlich war   

Aber bei Regen wirds nicht lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. März 2005)

Moinsen!

Bin noch am zweifeln, ob die Wege diese Woche schon frei sind. Ich hätte sonst Donnerstag vorgeschlagen, da können die Wege eine Tag länger trocknen.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Morten dein Posteingang ist mal wieder voll


----------



## einoesiinhh (14. März 2005)

Hi Robert, für mich wäre Donnerstag o.k.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## edvars (15. März 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen!
> 
> Bin noch am zweifeln, ob die Wege diese Woche schon frei sind. Ich hätte sonst Donnerstag vorgeschlagen, da können die Wege eine Tag länger trocknen.
> 
> ...



Danke habe gerade aufgeräumt


----------



## johanrs (15. März 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch am zweifeln, ob die Wege diese Woche schon frei sind. Ich hätte sonst Donnerstag vorgeschlagen, da können die Wege eine Tag länger trocknen.



Moin!

Bin wieder im Lande und Donnerstag käme mir ganz gut hin.
Den Winterpokal kann ich nach der Auszeit wohl komplett vergessen
(ich schau besser gar nicht erst nach, wo Marc rumfährt),
aber diverse US-Burger    wollen vernichtet werden.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## bofh_marc (16. März 2005)

johanrs schrieb:
			
		

> (ich schau besser gar nicht erst nach, wo Marc rumfährt),



Winterpokal ist ein leidiges Thema. Ich bin mittlerweile letzter in meinem Team. Das haette ich letzten Herbst nicht erwartet   Mit nem Platz unter den ersten 100 wird es wohl auch nichts...

Donnerstag bin ich wohl raus. Habe zur Zeit ein wenig Halsschmerzen. Wenn ich fahre, versuche ich ganz entspannt nen 25er Schnitt auf den Asphalt zu bringen.

Viel Spass
Marc


----------

